# SSD in a Toshiba Satellite Laptop



## PacketMan (Aug 23, 2016)

So the old magnetic drive in my Toshiba laptop is toast; more and more errors every day. While the laptop is currently running Ubuntu I am intending on installing a SSD and FreeBSD running emulators/virtualbox-ose. Then I will install FreeBSD and Linux guests on virtualbox.

Anything I should be aware of when it comes to FreeBSD, solid state drives, especially in a Toshiba laptop environment running virtualbox. Virtual box is optional, but I do want to try it.

Laptop details:
8GB ram
Satellite S50-A


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2016)

Not really.  Enable trim if using UFS, or at least leave a few gigabytes of unallocated space at the end of the drive.


----------



## PacketMan (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah I will be using UFS. I already ordered a SSD. 

Where do I read about trim, or leaving a few gigabytes of unallocated space at the end of the drive ?


----------



## User23 (Aug 24, 2016)

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?newfs(8)

```
-t         Turn on the TRIM enable flag.  If enabled,    and if the underlying
         device supports the BIO_DELETE command, the file system will send
         a delete request to the underlying    device for each    freed block.
         The trim enable flag is typically set when    the underlying device
         uses flash-memory as the device can use the delete    command    to
         pre-zero or at least avoid    copying    blocks that have been deleted.
```

or

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=tunefs&sektion=8

```
-t    enable | disable
         Turn on/off the TRIM enable flag. ...
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2016)

Using a Solid State Drive with FreeBSD.


----------



## cwf-ml (Sep 16, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Using a Solid State Drive with FreeBSD.


That is a good link. I did that recently. If you work precise, you can do that procedure by using the shell you get offered instead of the partition editor.  

It would be nice to have it in the partition editor, tough, especially the alignment thing.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2016)

PacketMan said:


> Virtual box is optional, but I do want to try it.


If your CPU supports it also have a look at bhyve(8), FreeBSD's very own hyper-visor. Setting it up by hand is a little tricky but sysutils/vm-bhyve makes it really simple to use.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve


```
root@molly:~ # vm list
NAME            DATASTORE       LOADER      CPU    MEMORY    VNC                  AUTOSTART    STATE
crossfire       default         uefi        2      2048M     0.0.0.0:5900         No           Locked (molly.dicelan.home)
db1             default         bhyveload   2      2048M     -                    Yes [1]      Running (1003)
puppetmaster    default         bhyveload   1      1024M     -                    Yes [2]      Running (1197)
```


----------



## PacketMan (Sep 23, 2016)

Due to family pressure I ended up putting Ubuntu Gnome back on it.  But that just said I will be soon buying me a new machine to use in a power desktop role, and it will be FreeBSD for sure.  I'll review byyve, thanks SirDice.


----------

